# Unable to comment



## adsr (Feb 1, 2021)

Apologies if i'm missing something, but is there a reason I cannot seem to comment on any of the "For Sale" posts?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

you need five posts to access that area.


----------



## adsr (Feb 1, 2021)

The Systemic Kid said:


> you need five posts to access that area.


 thanks


----------



## thewelshvet (Dec 9, 2016)

Looks like it must be 5 posts in the last month. I've just discovered this too.


----------



## WayneG (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm in the same boat, just joined and was looking to buy something. To get me started out, however, I think it's a good way to keep the standards up in the forum 😊


----------

